# Movie- Disfigured



## William (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi

I hope that it is not a waste of time

I know nothing else about this movie- William



Lydia is an overweight sales clerk in a trendy home furnishings store, nearing 30. Though she is a member of a Fat Acceptance Group (a movement dedicated to fighting prejudice against overweight people), she is still struggling with complex feelings about her body and its place in the world. Darcy, a recovering-anorexic real estate agent in her mid-20s, is struggling with the same issues from a very different perspective. Her attempt to join the Fat Acceptance Group (since she sees herself as fat) is quickly rejected - but it introduces her to Lydia. Lydia is initially wary of Darcy's efforts to become friends, but Darcy's hunger for emotional contact breaks through the wall of apparent differences and they begin an unexpected friendship. At the same time Lydia gets involved in a sexual relationship with Bob, an overweight man who joins her in walking for exercise early mornings at Venice beach. Stirred emotionally by this new romance and by her conflict with the Fat Acceptance Group, Lydia decides to ask her new friend for an unusual favor: she wants anorexia lessons. When Darcy lets Lydia inside her secret inner world, it forces both women to confront buried feelings about their bodies. Sexuality and fashion, anger and femininity, trust and fear, hunger and satisfaction: there are things that women can only talk about honestly with other women. But they never seem to find a way to do it. This is a movie about two women who do.


http://www.disfiguredmovie.com/story.html

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0830535/


----------



## bexy (Feb 28, 2008)

*watched the trailer, looks quite good. nice to see the anorexic girl go to the fat acceptance group and want to hang out with and be more like the fat ladies, rather than the opposite. bit of a twist on the usual there!

great that the group is fat acceptance, and not a weight loss one as is usually the case. will def try to check this out.*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 28, 2008)

If Lindsey Hollister is in it, it's a good movie.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 28, 2008)

I actually kind of like the concept. Don't know if I have a feel for the acting or the cinematography, but I'll probably find a way to watch it anyway. I have the hoodie the chunky blonde is wearing in the beginning. I've never worn it, ha.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks pretty good so far. I hope it shows the movement in a positive light.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info on this, William. It looks alike a good movie. I can't help but wonder if it will get played in a lot of theaters or not. But I'll certainly have to watch for it.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 29, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> I can't help but wonder if it will get played in a lot of theaters or not.


It's probably unlikely that the film can finagle distribution for general release--the majority of independently-produced, low-budget films don't have such luck. You might be able to catch it at your local art house theatre or movie festival, if you're fortunate enough (and I am) to have those in your area. 

It's interesting to note that Lydia's love interest, Bob, is played by Ryan Benson, who was "crowned" The Biggest Loser in season one of that show--ample evidence (no pun intended) of how incredibly difficult it is to maintain a weight loss (especially once removed from the highly-structured and isolated-from-the-real-world environment that enabled those contestants to lose such large amounts of weight in a relatively short period of time in the first place.)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 29, 2008)

It was recently shown around DC I know for the festival circuit...a friend of mine had to see it for work and was describing it to me it was watched!

I have to say it sounds pretty gnarly to me at first pass BUT I haven't seen it. I'm supposed to get a review copy, will shout-out!


----------



## stefanie (Feb 29, 2008)

saucywench said:


> It's interesting to note that Lydia's love interest, Bob, is played by Ryan Benson, who was "crowned" The Biggest Loser in season one of that show--ample evidence (no pun intended) of how incredibly difficult it is to maintain a weight loss (especially once removed from the highly-structured and isolated-from-the-real-world environment that enabled those contestants to lose such large amounts of weight in a relatively short period of time in the first place.)



Yeah, I noticed that too. According to this article, Benson as of July 2007 had regained 90 of the 120-some pounds he lost.

*William*, what sounds odd to me about the story is that after embarking on a relationship with the fat Bob, Lydia wants anorexia lessons? I would think that if the relationship were going well, Lydia would be affirmed and happy with Bob - both with her own body *and* his. 

I guess I have to see the movie to see how they handle the interactions between Lydia and Bob without jumping to conclusions. Also, I know it's probably too much to ask to see a fat-couple relationship where the two aren't beset by anxieties. It just seems a bit sad to me that Lydia would want to lose weight in conjunction with finding a lover (especially a fat man.)

Thanks for the heads-up - it promises to be a highly interesting movie, very likely.


----------



## William (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Stefanie

It must be some kind of plot twist, maybe the boyfriend decided to have WLS or something?

Also if the movie is good maybe it will go straight to DVD if there is no promotion given to it?

William





stefanie said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. According to this article, Benson as of July 2007 had regained 90 of the 120-some pounds he lost.
> 
> *William*, what sounds odd to me about the story is that after embarking on a relationship with the fat Bob, Lydia wants anorexia lessons? I would think that if the relationship were going well, Lydia would be affirmed and happy with Bob - both with her own body *and* his.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arrhythmia (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, this looks good. I'll probably watch it.


----------



## Silversnake418 (Mar 1, 2008)

ok in like the first shot of the trailer, the girl with the blonde hair and green sweatshirt, wasn't she in cold case, or CSI? I feel like I saw her on something like that. Also is this a documentary or is this like a plotted movie lol I can't tellz?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 1, 2008)

Silversnake418 said:


> ok in like the first shot of the trailer, the girl with the blonde hair and green sweatshirt, wasn't she in cold case, or CSI? I feel like I saw her on something like that. Also is this a documentary or is this like a plotted movie lol I can't tellz?



that's the above mentioned Lindsey Hollister. She was in the "Cold Case" episode entitled "The Promise" about the girl who dies in a fire in a fraternity house. She was also in Law and Order: SVU and i think on Nip/Tuck.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you for alerting us to this film, I will look for it when it is released... It looks like someone is actually going to try to handle some of these complex issues in something better than a the simplistic material we usually get out of Hollywood.

Brenda


----------



## Observer (Mar 2, 2008)

The man who wrote, directed and financed this movie is a FA. He has a size 22 BBW wife who he adores - see his personal statement about the background behind this movie here.

A you tube interview of the major actors and players, very pro-size acceptance, is here - quality isn't the best.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 6, 2008)

I got a review copy of this film and so far I hate it so much I can't get more than 5-10 minutes into it, despite multiple tries. I have to get through it somehow, so I hope at that point to have a better and happier report, but so far it's a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 6, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I got a review copy of this film and so far I hate it so much I can't get more than 5-10 minutes into it, despite multiple tries. I have to get through it somehow, so I hope at that point to have a better and happier report, but so far it's a steaming pile of crap.




wow, what is the source of its crapiatude?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 6, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I got a review copy of this film and so far I hate it so much I can't get more than 5-10 minutes into it, despite multiple tries. I have to get through it somehow, so I hope at that point to have a better and happier report, but so far it's a steaming pile of crap.



Really? Ughhh TELL ME WHY!!!! *EPIC HEADDESK*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 8, 2008)

Well...I like forming my own opinions. 

Movies like this NEVER get released around here. If I spot it in Blockbuster, I'll spend a few bucks to rent it.


Dennis


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 9, 2008)

i like the concept...i hope maybe liz got the wrong movie somehow.

i also like how i checked the imdb page and the ad on the side was "want to lose some belly fat?"


----------



## David Bowie (Apr 9, 2008)

what the shit is this?


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Well...I like forming my own opinions.
> 
> Movies like this NEVER get released around here. If I spot it in Blockbuster, I'll spend a few bucks to rent it.
> 
> ...



I certainly never heard of it but I will search for it on the Internet and maybe buy it based on what everyone here is saying about it.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 9, 2008)

The acting makes me a little conscious of it, but other than that, it seems a very intelligent and interesting movie. Can't say I've seen too many of those lately.


----------



## William (Apr 24, 2008)

AFI Dallas: Do The Anorexia Diet In Disfigured

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/AFI-Dallas-Do-The-Anorexia-Diet-In-Disfigured-8379.html

William




Littleghost said:


> The acting makes me a little conscious of it, but other than that, it seems a very intelligent and interesting movie. Can't say I've seen too many of those lately.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm guessing it ends with the fat girl losing weight and the thin girl gaining. A new Hollywood take on the fairy tale? And they live happily ever after.

Sounds interesting, though. But there's weight loss involved, from the sounds of it.


----------



## Suze (Jul 19, 2008)

Disfigured premiered about one week ago in the US, so I'm bumping to see if anyone have seen this and care to share their reviews?

I have seen the trailer and it looks very interesting...it touches a lot of aspects in my life.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 30, 2008)

Bump.

*Link to Disfigured on Amazon.com*.
Release date: July 29th, 2008.

Anyone see it? Get it? Going to get it?
I have not ordered my copy yet, but I will when I have the spare cash.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 30, 2008)

The movie is available to rent on Netflix, but I bet they have only a few copies.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 30, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> The movie is available to rent on Netflix, but I bet they have only a few copies.


*
Ditto on Blockbusters, I just moved it to the head of my list.......

I am rooting for the moral to be ACCEPTANCE OF YOURSELF no matter the shape or size*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 30, 2008)

Liz?? Where did you go? Get in here and post some spoilers. I'd love to know why you thought this was such a poo festival.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 30, 2008)

....That looks good. It actually looks really good.... I must watch it now... now now now now now no wn ownownownwonwownowownwowonwonwonwonwonwononwonwonwoiwiowionwniweionionwiponfiponafeapgaipogijdfaijgpopaoa!


----------



## stefanie (Jul 30, 2008)

This interview with filmmaker Glenn Gers allows him to go into substantial depth as to what he was thinking. I especially liked this question:

*Sexual scenes involving one or more fat partners are unheard of in Hollywood. And yet Disfigured features a beautifully-crafted and graphic sexual scene shot between Lydia and Bob. What did you hope to accomplish or show with this scene?*
_
First off, I wanted the audience to be increasingly aware that they were going someplace they hadnt been before in a movie. I knew it would provoke a lot of things, and the only one I feared was laughter - so the scene calls attention to itself through technique and makes the audience self-conscious, thoughtful about their response. We also used all the classic aesthetic tricks of movie love scenes, to declare uniquivocally: this is beautiful. Plus, it actually is beautiful and Deidra and Ryan are beautiful people.

I wanted the audience to become aware of their own awareness - their discomfort and curiosity and pleasure, and all the countless personal thoughts that they came into the movie with, but hadnt really faced. It was my hope that when the audience was that self-aware, they would be forced to ask a simple question: why? Why is this not shown? Why are these bodies objects of ridicule or contempt?

My answer - the movies answer - is pretty simple: it should be shown. Were all ugly, and were all beautiful. Lets not hide so much, and lets not look away. I think the sex scene affects people so strongly because its not just about them, its about us._


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 30, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Liz?? Where did you go? Get in here and post some spoilers. I'd love to know why you thought this was such a poo festival.



I *swear* I will finish watching it / write up a review soon--I promised the guy who sent it to me I would too. I hope this weekend!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 31, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Bump.
> 
> *Link to Disfigured on Amazon.com*.
> Release date: July 29th, 2008.
> ...



I just got it today...looking forward to seeing it. I thought the trailer was interesting, so I'm hoping I haven't wasted my money. Will let you know the details once we watch it!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm just bumping this because I saw this movie, and liked it, and it's now available on Netflix instant streaming - for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 11, 2010)

i just watched it recently. i really liked it. i love the ending.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

I just watched it. It´s mostly a bunch of gay cowboys eating pudding. Mostly.


----------

